# Rescuing a Golden with Terminal Cancer



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I don't have any advice but wanted to thank you for taking in this senior. It takes a special person to take on a senior and kudos to you for taking on one that has cancer. Seems this dog has earned a comfortable retirement, thank you for providing this. Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What type of sarcoma? Hemangiosarcoma? Soft tissue sarcoma? What is the grade? Where is it located. Unfortunately, we need more information. But thank you for taking this sweet lady in! Get her on a high quality food, consider an oncologist visit.


----------



## ecwoska (Jun 15, 2018)

She had a procedure to remove a "sarcoma tumor" from her leg, but the surgeon was not able to get clean margins. Unfortunately, that's all I know at this point!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

So get the surgical notes, and the histiopath report so you will know what sort of sarcoma you're dealing with. It might be slow growing and you have many years left with what is surely a wonderful dog... thank you for making a place for her.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Soft tissue sarcomas are usually locally invasive; I would get a oncology referral... consider radiation therapy. A lot of these guys do really well but it depends on a lot of factors!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You will not regret it. Certainly you will grieve with her passing, but you will not regret it. Four years in August aft the los of our 12 year old golden, Honey, to lymphoma, we adopted a 7 year old blind Great Pyrenes who had ben abused his first 6 years (kept in crate or small pen, living in his own pee and pop. severe skin infection, etc. Despite al that he was a gentle loving dog and smarter than two whips. We only had this awesome boy 3 weeks and 3 days before and unknown hemangiosarcoma took him. In just those few weeks he had freedom and love for the first time. He actually leaned his way around our yard, where the barrels of rose bushes were, the fences around flower beds, the way in and out of the house. In that short time he really got into our hearts and even after almost 4 years we still talk of him, miss him.
We adopted another 7 year old healthy Pyr after losing Shagy, and then adopted an 1 year old golden. We had her 20 wonderful months. Still have the Pyr, Sir Moose, at about age 11. We lost Sophie to hemangiosarcoma as we had Shaggy.
We would have adopted Shaggy even knowing we would only have him 3 1/2 weeks becaue we knew we could make him very happy for that short time. We would adopted Sophie knowing we would have les than 2 years.


It is hard, but is worth knowing you have given them the best possible life for the time they have left. I have always read and ben told that cancer feds on carbs. Grain is carbs (I know from being diabetic about carbs! So perhaps a grain fre diet would be good for her. There are others here who know a LOT more about this than I do. God bles for taking this swet girl into your home and life.


----------

